# Look at my MK4 D.I.Y suede door cards



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

Had some spare door panels laying around so I decided why not
here are some pics








Will post more pics once I get them on the car.


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

looks good...how hard was it to separate the insert from the larger panel?


----------



## NC.:R32 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Look at my MK4 D.I.Y suede door cards (phat8186)*

Looks Nice like the color combo


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are some updated pics as promised 
































Now for my MK5 Mirrors


----------



## poobs007 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Look at my MK4 D.I.Y suede door cards (phat8186)*

mad props man looks real good!!!


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Look at my MK4 D.I.Y suede door cards (phat8186)*

That looks really good.
Mucho props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You may want to try looking into getting a suede shift boot as well.
But, its your car, not mine. Just an opinion.


----------

